# كلمات للقديس اثناسيوس الرسولي عن الثالوث القدوس



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مارس 2010)

*كلمات للقديس  اثناسيوس  الرسولي   عن     الثالوث   القدوس




 [   الثالوث    كله إله واحد ... ، ولا موضع فيه لشيء غريب   عن   الله ]
( رسالة   القديس   أثناسيوس إلى سرابيون 1: 17 )**




[ هذا هو  إيمان الكنيسة الجامعة ، لأن الرب أسسها في   الثالوث   وأصَّلها فيه عندما  قال لتلاميذه " أذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن  والروح القدس ] ( رسالة   القديس   أثناسيوس إلى  سرابيون 3: 6 )**




[ فحيث    الثالوث   القدوس يمتاز بمثل هذه الوحدة وهذا الاتحاد ، فمن ذا يستطيع أن  يفصل الابن   عن   الآب أو الروح القدس   عن   كل من الآب والابن ؟ ومن ذا  يجسر أن يتكلم   عن   اختلاف أو مفارقة في طبيعة   الثالوث   كأن يقول أن  الابن من جوهر مخالف لجوهر الآب أو أن الروح القدس غريب   عن   الابن ] ( رسالة   القديس   أثناسيوس  إلى سرابيون 1: 20 )**




[ ووحدة    الثالوث   كاملة ، لأن الآب يصنع كل شيء بواسطة الابن في الروح القدس ] ( رسالة   القديس   أثناسيوس إلى سرابيون 1: 28 )*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (21 مارس 2010)

* الأخت الوقورة gospel *
*بركات القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي تشمل جميعنا *
*الموضوع جميل ومحتاجين اليه *
*الرب يباركك ويحفظك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مارس 2010)

و يباركك اخي الكريم


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

*

شكرا 

جدا جدا

للموضوع  الرائع جدا

سلام الرب يسوع
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2010)

*أشكـــــــــــرك جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
أقوال راااااااااااائعة
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------

